# why does my graph look like this??



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

how to fix please.....:R


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

somebody help.....I wan't to measure now.:foottap:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

pietsch288 said:


> how to fix please.....:R


I'm not the expert ...but Did you followed the step by step guide, specially calibrate SPL meter???

What subs are you measuring??? ...Use the correct graph (45db-105db and 15Hz-200Hz before the boss corrects you :bigsmile


----------



## DrWho (Sep 27, 2006)

Ummm...you need to explain your test setup and what you're measuring.

Nevertheless, looks like you've got C-Weighting turned on.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

this better???
Is still upside down or something...
Don't know why its not working....had it working last week. 
I simply clicked on REW icon and calibrated spl in mic-meter settings......am I supposed to do something else on start up??? 
I put 2 of my svs cs ultras dead center of the front wall and 2 dead center of back wall (I had all 4 in the back of the room before). So I now I need to re EQ with REW.:T


----------



## ghstudio (Jul 27, 2007)

When you load REW you should get two pop ups saying that it's loading the microphone calibration and the sound card calibration. If you don't get those, you have to go the beginning and set the program up.

Next....calibration....calibrate to 75db C slow using subwoofer cal signal

Next, get rid of the mic/meter cal and soundcard cal by unchecking the boxes at the bottom.

Then measure...subwoofer cal signal....first set levels...then measure. 

No trace adjustment/smoothing....or 1/3 octave

Then post your results (filter adjust tab)


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You have monitor mode in the soundcard turned on. It results in the line-in enabled in the Windows Playback Mixer. The looped internal signal is the mirror image of the meter calibration file as a result.

brucek


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

got it figured out. Apparently my sound card likes to mute the input on start up. thanks though, rich


----------

